

Show HN: Over 120 places to promote your software - mypresences
https://www.mypresences.com/services/#Software%20Company_

======
v4violetta
I think the location part is not so relevant these days. Also, I would love
there to be sub-categories because a "software business" can mean many things.
Just my 2 cents.

~~~
mypresences
Hi .. you are right the location is not really relevant for a software company
but we support many different business types where location is relevant and
different services exist for different parts of the world .. such as
restaurants, salons etc.

We do add other categories as we support new services that require further
classification ... but it really comes down to are there any services that are
only relevant to a specific subset of software companies and if there are some
we will add the subcategories.

------
MildlySerious
I'd love the links to be actual links. No middle clicking is just so
inconvenient these days.

~~~
mypresences
Hi ... thanks .. sorry if you had some problems navigating. Can you elaborate
on the problem? Would love to know if there is something we are missing.

There are direct links to each service on each card. More detail is initial
hidden and requires a click to expand as the screen would have too much
information if we expanded everything initially.

Thanks.

------
mypresences
Would love any feedback and information on other services we should include.

